# two little holes?



## brandtixmn (Jun 4, 2005)

as u see pics, there are two little holes on my geryi's tail.. 
what are they? this means my geryi is sick???

thanks..


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

He probably got drunk and got some piercings he didn't want to tell you about.

JK. What are your water parameters? Is the fish solitary? I've never see just random holes in the fin before.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

maybe its stigmata


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

:rasp:


----------



## brandtixmn (Jun 4, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> He probably got drunk and got some piercings he didn't want to tell you about.
> 
> JK. What are your water parameters? Is the fish solitary? I've never see just random holes in the fin before.


hi brian.

he is in a 60gallon by himself.
i only could check ammonia level, 0 ppm
i need to buy a test kit for no3,no2 tho

thanks..


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Maybe he's religious?


----------



## brandtixmn (Jun 4, 2005)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Maybe he's religious?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

That is definitely unusual. The 2 things that come to mind are either parasites or poor water quality. For external parasites salt should do the trick.


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

i have a 6" Red Devil with the same type of holes, except only one hole and smaller. He has had it for about 3 months. It just appeared one day and has never increased or decreased in size. Mine is solitary in a 55g with ideal water conditions, so I don't understand what the hell it's from or why it won't go back to normal.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

That is very weird. I've never seen anything like this before. I would try the salt and up the temp method.

Add salt
Raise temperature
Do water change

Just trying to make sure the water conditions are great.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

finrot


----------



## brandtixmn (Jun 4, 2005)

DonH said:


> finrot


cannot really believe that.. my gery is in a 60gallon along with a xp3 and a aqua 300.
i do 30% water change every week and. i only feed 1-2 shrimps per week..

i do not think poor water quality............. really wanna know.............. should i call FBI ??


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

brandtixmn said:


> really wanna know.............. should i call FBI ??


You can... but they'd tell you it's finrot.


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

If it was fin rot then wouldn't all the fins be affected, and wouldn't the edges of the fins begin to fray. I thought normally fin rot is not concentrated in a small area or two.


----------



## ARAMAX (Dec 2, 2005)

use MELAFIX that will d do the trick.
A.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

BASSFISHERMAN said:


> I thought normally fin rot is not concentrated in a small area or two.


The word _normally_ is the key. Finrot CAN start off as a little hole smack dab in the middle of a fin. If not corrected, it WILL spread. Unless there was a vampire bat in the tank that took a bite out of it, those holes are there for a reason.

That's just my guess... good luck.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

DonH said:


> I thought normally fin rot is not concentrated in a small area or two.


The word _normally_ is the key. Finrot CAN start off as a little hole smack dab in the middle of a fin. If not corrected, it WILL spread. Unless there was a vampire bat in the tank that took a bite out of it, those holes are there for a reason.

That's just my guess... good luck.
[/quote]

Definately listen to DonH's advice. Probably one of the best guys here for disease/health questions with piranhas.


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

DonH said:


> Finrot CAN start off as a little hole smack dab in the middle of a fin. If not corrected, it WILL spread. Unless there was a vampire bat in the tank that took a bite out of it, those holes are there for a reason.
> 
> That's just my guess... good luck.


 Ok, I understand what you are saying but could you try to explain maybe why my Red Devil has had one hole, about double the size of a ball point pen tip, in his anal fin for the last 3 months with absolutely no change in the size of the hole and in excellent water conditions? All the other fins are completely normal btw.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

If the inside edge of the hole has 'callused' (I'm not sure if that's the appropriate wording) or healed over, then the hole will not close up. Though I find it odd that it would happen to such a small hole, it is possible. I'm sure you've seen fish that have their tail split half way (not all the way to the body yet) and never seem to join back together.

You can take the fish out and snip the tail before the point of the hole so it can grow back but I wouldn't recommend it if it doesn't bother you. It might cause an infection. I have also heard of people taking the fish out and abrading the hole instead of cutting the tail to help it re-heal itself. Hope that makes sense...


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

DonH said:


> If the inside edge of the hole has 'callused' (I'm not sure if that's the appropriate wording) or healed over, then the hole will not close up. Though I find it odd that it would happen to such a small hole, it is possible. I'm sure you've seen fish that have their tail split half way (not all the way to the body yet) and never seem to join back together.
> 
> You can take the fish out and snip the tail before the point of the hole so it can grow back but I wouldn't recommend it if it doesn't bother you. It might cause an infection. I have also heard of people taking the fish out and abrading the hole instead of cutting the tail to help it re-heal itself. Hope that makes sense...


 Alright, thanks for the help


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

Wow, i have never seen that before. The treatment sounds kind of crule but it makes sense.


----------

